# Cauny



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Have never owned a Cauny but see them about, usually reasonable prices, and usually being sold from Spain or Portugal.

Photo nicked from Google



Know that this was a brand that was popular in Spain, Portgual, Latin America etc, kind of a Latin Sekonda or Rotary or something, but think I am correct in thinking always (?) Swiss made stuff... Seem to be a combination of simple three hander dress watches and chronograph Suisse style chronographs. Be interested if anybody knows any more though, often like the look of Cauny watches I see!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I like the look very much on the lines of a Strela i think they were along the lines of 'fines jewels' watches where manufacturers often a single swiss manufacturer produced a watch and traded under different names. Landeron is an example of this.




























Both i believe are Landeron products (often ebauches) where different names were put on the face.


----------

